# First Oil Change Pitts - Questions



## ssmdive (Dec 17, 2014)

I have an angle valve 0-360 with inverted system.

I have never done an oil change on an inverted system plane before Anything special I need to know/do?

Anyone know the crush washer size for the oil screen? I looked at the manual, but it had several sizes listed depending on where the oil screen was located (at least that is what I thought I saw).


----------

